# pains in calf mucele while could this be because of ohss



## just belive (Aug 18, 2009)

hello i have been told i have mild form of ohss i have pains in calf mucele and cramp  could this be why have enyone else had this thanks


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have never had OHSS so i cant help that much. if your concerned you should have an emergency number that you could call

have you had ec and et?


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

I think if your concerned you should see GP...No point in assuming anything as it could be a number of things.


----------



## just belive (Aug 18, 2009)

ok thankyou i am due EC on monday i am doing my jab tonight at 11pm to release eggs


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Hi Just Believe, 
I had a bit of OHSS before EC and the clinic gave me some surgical stockings to wear to prevent any clots. They also said to keep moving my legs around. I think you should let the clinic know if you are having any leg pain / cramps - they can check your bloods to make sure its not too thick  - better safe than sorry. 

Good luck for your EC
xxx Marie


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

good luck for monday make sure you ring clinic to say about your pains


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi

hope you speak to clinic about pains and all the best for ec hope you get lots of lovely eggs.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

good luck with ec tomorrow and i hope the pain has eased today.


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

I have had DVT and there were a few things they checked at Dr's as signs before ref to hosp, if you have any of them I would suggest you speak to NHS direct or A&E

The main symptoms are painful, swollen and hot calf but the Dr got me to do the following 'test'
Sit on the floor with llegs straight in front of you, try pulling your toes towards you, if you are in a lot of pain or you can't actually pull them the same as the other leg because of tightness it needs to be looked at further.


The trouble is I also get cramps in my calf when I am de-hyrated, which is one of the main probs with OHSS. 

Make sure you are drinking lots (some girls swear by powerade drink) and keep your feet up


----------

